# Bizarre feeling I am being taken over by a dream world



## pywhacket (Aug 22, 2011)

I feel like my dream world is taking over my life. There is a dream I started having years ago. The same characters are always in it and me. It seems somehow more real than my waking world. It is as if I live there too. Several times over the years it has come into the real world. I will feel an almost electric hum and heat through my body and that dream world is there. Not completely clear but it takes over and I am aware that I am out of control. It's scary. Panic. It's all the stranger because it is always these beings from the same world. The situations change but not the feelings or emotions. It happened numerous times today at work and while I was driving. I almost went to the hospital but I can't. I have to work. I am so scared. Is this DP/DR? What is going on?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum.php


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

pywhacket said:


> I feel like my dream world is taking over my life. There is a dream I started having years ago. The same characters are always in it and me. It seems somehow more real than my waking world. It is as if I live there too. Several times over the years it has come into the real world. I will feel an almost electric hum and heat through my body and that dream world is there. Not completely clear but it takes over and I am aware that I am out of control. It's scary. Panic. It's all the stranger because it is always these beings from the same world. The situations change but not the feelings or emotions. It happened numerous times today at work and while I was driving. I almost went to the hospital but I can't. I have to work. I am so scared. Is this DP/DR? What is going on?


Hey search for "dreamflashback" on this forum and on google... We are some in here that experience a kinda dreamflashback several times a day... like u are in a dream suddenly... A dream u have once had... Its a strange and lucid feeling.. Very difficult to explain.. its like being in a totally different place, in a different dimension...

For me it came with DP... Ive talked to a psyciatrist about it... She tolded me that "awaken-dream" can occur as a sideaffect to medicine or as a symptom to depression and anxiety... And that theres nothing dangerous abuot it...

I dont know if its the same thing u mean.. But now Ive told u about my experience...


----------



## pywhacket (Aug 22, 2011)

Teresa said:


> Hey search for "dreamflashback" on this forum and on google... We are some in here that experience a kinda dreamflashback several times a day... like u are in a dream suddenly... A dream u have once had... Its a strange and lucid feeling.. Very difficult to explain.. its like being in a totally different place, in a different dimension...
> 
> For me it came with DP... Ive talked to a psyciatrist about it... She tolded me that "awaken-dream" can occur as a sideaffect to medicine or as a symptom to depression and anxiety... And that theres nothing dangerous abuot it...
> 
> I dont know if its the same thing u mean.. But now Ive told u about my experience...


That sounds like what I am experiencing - truly strange. And it is always the same dream world - same main present beings - like they know more about me than the real world. I am not on any medications - feel like maybe I should be. Good to here there is nothing dangerous - it can be quite frightening.

Thanks for telling me - means a lot.


----------



## pywhacket (Aug 22, 2011)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> http://www.dreamviews.com/forum.php


Thank you!


----------



## pywhacket (Aug 22, 2011)

pywhacket said:


> That sounds like what I am experiencing - truly strange. And it is always the same dream world - same main present beings - like they know more about me than the real world. I am not on any medications - feel like maybe I should be. Good to here there is nothing dangerous - it can be quite frightening.
> 
> Thanks for telling me - means a lot.


Wow! You really helped - it is a bit frightening that partial temporal lobe epilepsy could actually be what I am experiencing but at least I have found others experiencing the same thing.


----------

